# Tsuru conversion kit



## Takasan (Feb 24, 2006)

I am selling parts from Taiwan and I have Tsuru conversion kit, but not sure how this fits to US sentra. Taiwan's sentra B13 is easy, only one model, no modification necessary, just need H4 harness. But I heard 91-92 and 93-94 models are different there. I appreciate your comments... Thank you!


----------



## JRinke (Jan 10, 2006)

Im not familar with this conversion or what of sort it is. Cant say that I speak for everyone else though.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

It's the headlight/tail light swap off the Mexican B13's.


----------



## Takasan (Feb 24, 2006)

These are what I have.


----------



## JRinke (Jan 10, 2006)

They look nice I must admit but something tells me they cost an arm and a leg...


----------



## chaos gle (Jan 1, 2004)

Whats the price on these?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Mossy Perfomance sells these kits....$350.00

The 91-92 require a little rewiring since the lamps convert from a 9004 to an H4 and your adding a center marker lamp thats parts of your headlamp housing. 
the 93-94 already use H4 bulbs so you only have to add the harness for the center markers

It IS however one of the nicest and most subtle mods you can do to your car.


----------



## Takasan (Feb 24, 2006)

$350! That's very expensive. I can sell it with $287 including shipping. Acutually the kit is $185 and shipping cost $102.


----------



## Takasan (Feb 24, 2006)

Headlights and front grill + headlight fillers must be packed separately. Two separate packages, so shipping costs a lot.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

How on earth do you come up with 102 dollars to ship?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I bet I could get that down to 20 dollars(30 tops) shipped US to US and residential delivery.


----------

